# Jobs in Germany - Question!



## Lancea (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm new around here, but I have a question regarding this topic. I applied to a job on Germany and got successful, and got an offer. However, my offer is a tad weak, and I do believe that I can find better. Thing is, I've been given a contract via e-mail that I have read though, and am on the process of "signing".

The signature for now should be scanned and sent to them, where I got assured that I'd sign the original one as soon as I arrive in the country. My problem here is I might want to look for other things, but I don't want to decline this in case it's the only offer I get.

Is it plausible to make them wait a bit while I send curriculums to other companies and get other possible interviews, or should I "sign" digitally and then search for others anyway? I'm just fearing the legal issues with this digital signature, and that I'm giving myself in too quickly. What should I do? Because sometimes companies take three/four weeks to answer to an application letter while these guys took 2 hours.

Any suggestions? Thank you in advance!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

In Germany, a contract can be agreed on verbally (it is just easier to prove when in writing).
Thus it does not matter if you agree to it by email, phone, electronically or with original signature - you have to provide what you agreed to (i.e. work for that company).
If you le them wait, they might withdraw the offer at any time. That's the risk you take by not agreeing now.


----------



## Senthil_Germany (Mar 1, 2014)

First I should say it is biggest achievement to get a job in Germany. I appreciate your efforts. I think you have gone through tough stages to get a Job.

I'm a software engineer seeking hard to find a Job here in Germany. could you please advise me with your tips to get a Job. Can I email you?

Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Lancea said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new around here, but I have a question regarding this topic. I applied to a job on Germany and got successful, and got an offer. However, my offer is a tad weak, and I do believe that I can find better. Thing is, I've been given a contract via e-mail that I have read though, and am on the process of "signing".
> 
> ...



The question is: Are you looking for career progression no matter where or do you want to go to Germany specifically?

How long is your notice period in the contract?

If it's Germany you want then you can always go with this job and see how you like it and keep applying to see whether something better comes along. Maybe stick with them for six months or a year to gain some German experience.

Also, salary is not always the be all end all. Does everything else about the offer suit you? Size of company? Company culture? Management style/hierarchy, etc., etc.?


----------

